# My 92FS Compact Inox



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here she is, been so cold haven't had any time to put any rounds in her.
(Still trying to figure out how to change the grips out, strange screw...)


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice gun. The thing about the Beretta 92 series is that you get a gun and work of art all in one package. My full size 92FS has regular slotted screws in the grips. Could yours be torx?


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

joepeat said:


> Nice gun. The thing about the Beretta 92 series is that you get a gun and work of art all in one package. My full size 92FS has regular slotted screws in the grips. Could yours be torx?


They were a 2mm Hex head. Got em switched out.


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's a better picture.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very cool. I just got the same gun in yesterday - in black.


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Now if I can just find a compatible shoulder holster to CC I'll be in business.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Anthony_76 said:


> Now if I can just find a compatible shoulder holster to CC I'll be in business.


Any fullsize holster for a railed Beretta will work fine


----------



## donnieboy (May 17, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Very cool. I just got the same gun in yesterday - in black.


Hello Ship. Thought you did not like rails and I don't either. But that is one sweet looking Beretta!


----------



## Anthony_76 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well guys I have some updates. 
I took the 8 hour Firearm Safety course that is required by the state of MO to get your CCW yesterday.
Then this morning I went down to the Sheriff's office to apply and now we play the waiting game.
I purchased a lockbox with a 1,500 lb cable to secure it in my vehicle when I cannot bring it in somewhere.
While taking the class I put 40 rounds through my virgin gun and got 30 of the 40 on target.
The magazines were very hard to load due to the stiffness of the springs. But now they are a little better.
I also just cleaned it again and wiped off the gunpowder off it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, sounds like your off on the right foot! :smt1099


----------

